# Enjoy Some Sweet Stuff and Add 10 dBA to Your Sound System



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I've been getting ready to put some Sierra sound systems in the engines and was looking for a suitable enclosure. I picked up an Altec computer system at GW and canabilized the ~2-3/4" speakers from the desk pieces. These are nice, but nothing spectacular.

I found that they fit almost perfectly in the Motts and similar single serving apple sauce cups. The cups have an OD of 2-7/8" so will fit in most anything. With a small hole for the wires, the "enclosure" add about 5 dBA to the sound by placing the speaker within the opening. More importantly, they add a bunch of bass.

So if one cup is good, maybe three are better?

I drilled through the bottom of two cups with a 1-1/2" bit an glued them back-to-back. Then I took an undrilled cup and glued the top of that one to one end so as to form a smaller chamber that the speaker sits in, and a larger chamber of double the size. The whole stack is ~5" tall. The resultant enclosure raised the volume by another 5 dBA and really kicks up the bass. The unit produces ~94 dBA @ 3" with the mega-enclosure.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd, got any pictures of this sound beast 

-Jim


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Had to recharge the camera batteries.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I always try to cup the speakers in sound cars, keeps the bass from canceling itself out and I added foam in some to try and asorb some sound waves from the rear of the speaker.


----------

